# 510 Connector



## Dietz (23/5/18)

Any one know where I can get a replacement 510 connector Locally for my Gpriv?


----------



## Silver (23/5/18)

Just paging @eviltoy in case he may know @Dietz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (23/5/18)

Hmmm not the GPRIV. Give Mark at juicy joes a shout

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

eviltoy said:


> Hmmm not the GPRIV. Give Mark at juicy joes a shout


Thanks @eviltoy ,
Cant I use any replacement 510 connector?

Can you please tag mark here or advise from which branch he is?


----------



## Silver (23/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @eviltoy ,
> Cant I use any replacement 510 connector?
> 
> Can you please tag mark here or advise from which branch he is?



I think it's @MarkK
Otherwise tagging @ShaneW 
And I think Mark is in the branch nearer to tygervalley I just can't remember the area offhand

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ShaneW (23/5/18)

Hey Guys. Mark has a few of the fat daddy 510 connections left. I dont think it will work on the GPRIV though as they are rather large.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

ShaneW said:


> Hey Guys. Mark has a few of the fat daddy 510 connections left. I dont think it will work on the GPRIV though as they are rather large.
> 
> View attachment 132752


Thanks, yes this one looks like the thread is too long under the 510 plate, Do you think I could just saw off the thread thats too long at the bottom?

or is the top diameter of the 510 plate too large?


----------



## ShaneW (23/5/18)

I think it might be a problem with the depth and width. Perhaps pop past our Kenridge branch with the GPRIV and have a look

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

ShaneW said:


> I think it might be a problem with the depth and width. Perhaps pop past our Kenridge branch with the GPRIV and have a look


Thanks a mill, Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

